# "Opera Is For Everyone"



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

A 5 minute interview with Kasper Holten of the Royal Opera House:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/9910954/Opera-deals-with-the-big-questions.html

This line is also a bit silly: _"It is that glamour, that ability to deal with big emotion, that makes opera so very appealing"_

I decided to leave a comment stating why I disagreed with his position and was pleasantly surprised to find that 9 people voted 'Recommend'.

Here is the first part:



> *I must respectfully disagree with Mr. Holten..... Sure there might be a couple operas that one can appreciate and love at first but, in general, opera requires a degree of focus and concentration and a willingness to subsume oneself in the art form. Opera will never, ever be a medium of wide popularity. Its appreciation and love will always be confined to a relatively narrow segment of the population. Why? Because listening to and assimilating the great masterpieces requires a level of commitment and patience that most people are not prepared to give (or, more likely, interested in giving).*


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

> Because listening to and assimilating the great masterpieces requires a level of commitment and patience that *most people are not prepared to give (or, more likely, interested in giving)*.


nah, there's nothing wrong with people; if they can sit through LOTR, they can commit to a 3-4 hour opera. But like foreign foods, it's just too exotic for most people. There is not reason not to like it, except for lack of exposure.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

deggial said:


> nah, there's nothing wrong with people; if they can sit through LOTR, they can commit to a 3-4 hour opera. But like foreign foods, it's just too exotic for most people. There is not reason not to like it, except for lack of exposure.


Yep, totally agree! Over the past 7 years, I've probably introduced 10 people to the genre, and in most cases, all I needed to do is pick a good "first opera", dispel the myth that you have to wear a tuxedo, tell them the story beforehand, and that's it - they loved it. Some people are just not that much into music, which is fair enough. But if you are, how can you not enjoy a good opera. So I agree - there is nothing wrong with people, it's just a lack of exposure.

BTW, one of things that I tell people which they find most shocking is that there are no mics in the opera. Funny, eh? I found it's one of the biggest "selling points"  I once started chatting with a lady next to me during the intermission in Hansel und Gretel, and she said "we must remember to switch off the phones! They interfere with the body mics." "Which body mics!?", I asked. "The ones the singers are wearing!" I swear the second act was a whole new experience for her after I told her she was hearing the natural sound! 

RD


----------



## Tarkellyt (Feb 23, 2013)

RobertoDevereux said:


> Yep, totally agree! Over the past 7 years, I've probably introduced 10 people to the genre, and in most cases, all I needed to do is pick a good "first opera", dispel the myth that you have to wear a tuxedo, tell them the story beforehand, and that's it - they loved it. Some people are just not that much into music, which is fair enough. But if you are, how can you not enjoy a good opera. So I agree - there is nothing wrong with people, it's just a lack of exposure.
> 
> BTW, one of things that I tell people which they find most shocking is that there are no mics in the opera. Funny, eh? I found it's one of the biggest "selling points"  I once started chatting with a lady next to me during the intermission in Hansel und Gretel, and she said "we must remember to switch off the phones! They interfere with the body mics." "Which body mics!?", I asked. "The ones the singers are wearing!" I swear the second act was a whole new experience for her after I told her she was hearing the natural sound!
> 
> RD


Actually, I'm stage managing Hansel and Gretel right now at Fort Hays State(the English version) and it is such a good opera for people who haven't been exposed before. A lot of people have told me that they didn't think they would like it. I guess their distaste for opera came from nowhere as they hasn't seen or heard it before. But they seemed pleased and open to attending operas in the future.

It is short and easy to understand. And the music is good. Great for beginners. The bit about the mics is hilarious.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

Tarkellyt said:


> Actually, I'm stage managing Hansel and Gretel right now at Fort Hays State(the English version) and it is such a good opera for people who haven't been exposed before. A lot of people have told me that they didn't think they would like it. I guess their distaste for opera came from nowhere as they hasn't seen or heard it before. But they seemed pleased and open to attending operas in the future.
> 
> It is short and easy to understand. And the music is good. Great for beginners. The bit about the mics is hilarious.


Yes, a real masterpiece I think. Its fame as the "Christmas opera" doesn't do justice to it at all!


----------

